
Wikipedia of Interview Questions - rishabh115
https://medium.com/@2f6b2d39fef7/2d68bde64e05
======
skytreader
Don't these companies make you sign a non-disclosure agreement to keep their
question pool as secret as possible? Doesn't contributing to this violate
whatever NDA you sign?

~~~
rishabh115
I have compiled these questions from resources on the internet only and
nothing more.

------
rocky1138
A link directly to the interview questions:
[https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions](https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-Questions)

------
guessmyname
Unfortunately, most of the content in the repository is empty files:

\- Twitter _(empty)_

\- Box _(empty)_

\- Google _(empty)_

\- Microsoft _(empty)_

\- Intuit _(empty)_

\- Samsung _(empty)_

\- Groupon _(empty)_

\- Netflix _(empty)_

\- Walmart Labs _(empty)_

\- Facebook _(empty)_

\- Palantir _(empty)_

\- Flipkart _(empty)_

\- Ola Cabs _(empty)_

\- LinkedIn _(empty)_

The only ones with content are these _(providing direct links for quick
review)_ :

\- Amazon — [https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/maste...](https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/master/Amazon)

\- Expedia — [https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/maste...](https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/master/Expedia)

\- Grab — [https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/maste...](https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/master/Grab)

\- MobiKwik — [https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/maste...](https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/master/MobiKwik)

\- NEC Technologies — [https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/maste...](https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/master/NEC%20Technologies)

\- PayPal — [https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/maste...](https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/master/PayPal)

\- Samsung — [https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/maste...](https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/master/Samsung)

\- Uber — [https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/maste...](https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/master/Uber)

\- Yatra.com — [https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/maste...](https://github.com/rishabh115/Interview-
Questions/tree/master/Yatra.com)

